# Sentra SE vs Sentra SE-R Spec-V



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I have to replace my B13 in a few months and my mom is getting all uptight that I drive a bigger car because my father was killed on his Kawasaki Z1000 this July. I had her sold on a Subaru WRX for a while but due to it's price and the fact that she found out just how fast they are (her boss bought one) it looks as thoguh, that is out of the question. Now I was wondering, assuming she doesn't freak out over the small size of the car (a hell of a lot bigger than my B13) should I go for the older Sentra SE with the SR20DE or the newer Sentra SE-R Spec-V with the QR25DE? (I think that's the code...) I know there is a decent aftermarket for the SR20, and susposeidly they can be turboed without fear. But would the extra displacement and newer technology be worth the extra cash ? I've also heard (Sport Compact car)that the QR25DE cannot (should not) rev any higher than it's current redline because the engine would not be able to handle it. So what do my fellow Nissan lovers think ? SR20DE (sleeper styling) or the more flashy (and probably faster) SE-R Spec-V ?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i say u







because this has been discussed before in detail and its probably not worth discussing again


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check these threads out...hope they help you out.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3682&highlight=Sentra+SER+SpecV

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3929&highlight=Sentra+SER+SpecV


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

with everything aside....

id go with the sentra SE... better car


----------

